

The latest unemployment numbers are great if you’re not black - Mz
http://thegrio.com/2015/03/07/latest-unemployment-numbers-blacks-african-american/

======
camhenlin
I started reading the article but had to stop because of how awful that
website is and how difficult it was to read on my phone. Ads that shift the
content as they get swapped out for other ads? Whoever thought that up is out
of their mind

